# Cracked Union Force binding plate



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

How are you cracking them? You are only supposed to tighten the screws by hand.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

I did, the plastic plates seem to be very brittle and crack after the bindings get used. I initially tighten them by hand as one would, they seem to be ok but on removal of the screws to adjust my binding or for transport, ive found cracks in the plates and they have become useless by that point.

1st set of plates i had, i noticed my bindings moving a little while i was on the board, i unstrapped and found the broken plate, screws loose.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

One of two things is likely happening:
1: you used loctite on your screws and the loctite is eating the disc causing it to fracture.
2: you aren't using the mounting washer that Union supplied causing a greater load at a more localized point. (point load).

if it's neither of these two; i wouldn't know what to tell you. Union's disc are made of a very robust nylon. your best best is to call the shop that you bought them from or Union / Union Distributor.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Dude!! I've used Union contacts for years, stomped huge jumps on em and even beat the crap out of my rig in spring conditions. I've briken every part of a binding except two in 14 plus years of riding, baseplates and discs. Whatever you're doing not using the washers, using lock-tite, or a power screw driver. I've worked in a shop for a few years too and never seen a broken disc, not once. Pictures would help to see what's going on.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

ok, its option 1. I did use loctite... didnt realise that it weakens the plastic. Damnit... my bad?!?!

Pics to come if still required but fractures are all around the area where the screw head meets the plate & around the slot where it meets the board. Plates are currrently useless.

Everything else, ive done by the book, washers, hand tighten.

Bindings were purchased online frm the US, im in Australia. 1st set of replacement plates were sent out to me via post few yrs ago, postage at my expense.

Do you have the Union Reps contact details(email) to get replacement plates?


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.unionbindingcompany.com/info-distribution

there lives your answer, on the internet, from the company that makes your product.


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

If you used Loctite you need to make sure it is dried before using the screws. Any contact while wet with your baseplate will cause the nylon to basically crumble. Plus Union hardware already comes with blue Loctite on the screws so you shouldn't need to add any.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Loc-Tite and plastic parts are a complete no no. As stated above allow loc-tite to dry on the threads before using the screws. Never needed it before, call Union I bet they will provide you with new discs but you don't need Loc-Tite to mount bindings in the future.


----------

